# Would you choose the razr again?



## dakoop

I am debating an upgrade and had my mind set on the begets releasing nexus. When I called the local Verizon store the rep said why the nexus, go razr its a better phone.

I have been looking at reviews and am seeing stuff all over the place review wise. Figured I would hit up those who have the razr for some input.

Currently have the thunderbolt. Prior phones Samsung galaxy, droid x and d1


----------



## bhundven

My buddy got the razr on that amazon 1penny deal.

I got about 10 minutes to root and play around with it until I had to give it back to him.









The phone is pretty slick, but the Rezound looks fantastic... (beats audio, very high pixel density...)

All lot of the new phones are pretty competitive. It will make for a very hard choice as to what I'm going to get after I get bored with my Galaxy S 4G (which, really isn't any time that soon).


----------



## iankellogg

IF and ONLY IF, motorola actually got good at fixing bugs (or the verizon version had good dev support) and if the screen got better. I am going to return my razr tomorrow because the screen has those horrid black dots EVERYWHERE and it is pretty visible in low light which makes it actually difficult to read at night. also the green tint on EVERYTHING gets really annoying which my friend's galaxy S and S2's dont have (they have a blue tint but that is barely visable).

I really loved the phone but at the end of the day it was buggy and that made it hard to use, there is pretty much no dev support and that just really kills it for me.


----------



## isaacsg

Would definitely get it again. Better build quality than basically any phone I've used. Looks way different than any of the other phones. (Just like HTC right?) And has ics coming. Only problem is Verizon with the sbf. Dev support will come. Also there are a few problem phones as far as the screen goes. Mine has one dot in the very bottom corner. Never a problem. I would just return it if I had those.


----------



## GCE1701D

I'm glad I got it, and would get it again, as far as the black dots, OMLEDs have always had some kind of weird defect or another under certain circumstances, it's a limitation so far of the technology, to even realize I had them too I had to go into a pitch black room, put a dead black image on the screen, and only then did I see it, otherwise using it at night in a dark room I've never noticed anything with the screen. The only downside I've had with it is I wish, atleast in my area, LTE didn't drain so much power that I'm using just 3G most the time


----------



## Droidx316

There is no dev support yet because there is no .sbf yet. but guarantee there will be tons of roms when that sbf comes out. be patient.


----------



## DaveBurbank

I love my Razr. I thought I would regret not waiting for the Google Nexus. In the end, I'm glad I went with the Razr. SD card slot is critical for my needs, camera is better than in Google Nexus, battery life is great. I rooted my Razr, nandroid backups work great, root apps are awesome. No regrets.


----------



## droidth3ory

I would choose it on every taste test. Trust me... Big things are coming to the RAZR.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## joelbionic

droidth3ory said:


> I would choose it on every taste test. Trust me... Big things are coming to the RAZR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Glad to see you poking your head in the Razr forums. Seeing all the updates going on in the Bionic forum makes me miss my Bionic. But I will continue to have patience

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## droidth3ory

joelbionic said:


> Glad to see you poking your head in the Razr forums. Seeing all the updates going on in the Bionic forum makes me miss my Bionic. But I will continue to have patients
> 
> Typed with my Root3d RAZR


It was long over due... I had to get it out.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## joelbionic

droidth3ory said:


> It was long over due... I had to get it out.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I remember you saying that a while ago. I'm interested in the ROM you already developed. Lol. Slic3

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## dakoop

droidth3ory said:


> I would choose it on every taste test. Trust me... Big things are coming to the RAZR.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


That is exciting news.









Any other complaints other than screen dots? 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory

dakoop said:


> That is exciting news.
> 
> Any other complaints other than screen dots?
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Not sure what Screen Dots you are referring to. The screen is great, bright, deep Colors and most of all... I can see it in the sunlight.

I do not have one complaint about the RAZR.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## franklin270h

droidth3ory said:


> Not sure what Screen Dots you are referring to. The screen is great, bright, deep Colors and most of all... I can see it in the sunlight.
> 
> I do not have one complaint about the RAZR.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I honestly chose it despite the fact that the nexus will be out soon. But a few theory roms makes me feel better about it too









I think the nexus would honestly be just another phone if it weren't for ics. Don't get me wrong, that's enough, but I feel the razr is on par


----------



## dakoop

My mother n law bought a razr and said it was too much phone for her but doesn't wanna swap phones (gotta love inlaws) if I could make that happen it would be perfect. Hmm....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## theshadles

dakoop said:


> I think the nexus would honestly be just another phone if it weren't for ics. Don't get me wrong, that's enough, but I feel the razr is on par


+++++1


----------



## jfolk53

Sorry guys i jumped ship today and took mine back. Gonna checkout nex and maybe wait to see razrMax


----------



## droidth3ory

And... If we have ICS before the GNEX?? Then????









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## franklin270h

droidth3ory said:


> And... If we have ICS before the GNEX?? Then????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Then I say we realllllly need to get this bootloader cracked







I'm stoked to see the development for this phone come out. Gnex will be saturated with roms I'm pulling for the underdog


----------



## drone46

I like the look of this device but I have a feeling that the gnex is going to get all of the dev support this year. I mean most of them already have the gnex and love them...


----------



## detr0yt

Dang I know DT has something cooking... Its impossible to keep a good secret.... As he said"big things are coming to razr" he had to get that off his chest.... And what's up with the comment bout ics before the gnex? If I was a betting man I'd be willing to bet that DT&DH been doing a lot of chatting bit this ics alpha... But hay that's just speculation... But seems more logical and practical than this gnex EVER even releasing... Lol...


----------



## franklin270h

detr0yt said:


> Dang I know DT has something cooking... Its impossible to keep a good secret.... As he said"big things are coming to razr" he had to get that off his chest.... And what's up with the comment bout ics before the gnex? If I was a betting man I'd be willing to bet that DT&DH been doing a lot of chatting bit this ics alpha... But hay that's just speculation... But seems more logical and practical than this gnex EVER even releasing... Lol...


Well technically speaking the Gnex and razr are pretty similar hardware wise so.....


----------



## loooney2ns

The best phone I've ever had. My only complaint is that it's a tiny bit too wide to use one handed. The slide to unlock doesn't always unlock the phone because I can't slide it far enough with my thumb, and I have large hands. Other than that, it's the perfect phone for me.


----------



## detr0yt

I didn't know that... But I'll take it! :~)


----------



## franklin270h

Well omap 4430 in the razr vs 4460 in the galaxy nexus. Both are cdma/lte. Razr will get ics from Motorola so we will have proper egl drivers as well as all else needed. Cm9 or ics based aosp roms will happen. I just hope someone cracks the boot loader


----------



## ardeleon09

I had my eye on this phone when I first heard about it in leaks. I didn't care about hardware because it was taking my two all time favorite phones from Motorola the RAZR and the Droid X and making a sexy Droid. Plus I got my phone for 50 bucks I have not had a single problem with my phone and love it. I'd like to buy multiple if I could just like I did with the original RAZR had almost every version even if I couldn't use them on my network.


----------



## droidth3ory

Considering I just booted Ice Cream Sandwich on it... Its not going anywhere.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## JASKRU

droidth3ory said:


> Considering I just booted Ice Cream Sandwich on it... Its not going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


muahahahaha! waiting patiently. How is the data situation?


----------



## franklin270h

droidth3ory said:


> Considering I just booted Ice Cream Sandwich on it... Its not going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Hows it run?


----------



## droidth3ory

franklin270h said:


> Hows it run?


First Safe System, First Build, First Boot. It runs. LOL


----------



## jay-droid65

droidth3ory said:


> Considering I just booted Ice Cream Sandwich on it... Its not going anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Lol! I was already geeked up coming home w/ this new RAZR today, now this? Im gonna wet myself, again!!lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## franklin270h

droidth3ory said:


> First Safe System, First Build, First Boot. It runs. LOL


Hey that's further than a lot of people are lol. I was just wondering since the razr is fairly similar to the gnex considering the omap 4460 isn't much more than an overclocked 4430. As far as egl and such goes


----------



## dakoop

Th3ory making this decision for me









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jay-droid65

My main concern before purchasing this phone was battery life. I had a major hangup over not being able to swap batteries. This is my 2'nd day w/phone. I am on 20 hrs on first full run as i write this. I've used twitter, Facebook, browsing a lil, texting, and cpl short calls. Battery is now at 30%! I love this thing. Only regret is waiting a month to get it!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper

Hey man are you rooted or running anything like JD to help with battery life? Im on day one, and well, battery life is not so good. Im on 4G though so could be the problem.

Also, Android OS is top dog with eating up battery. Anyone else?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jay-droid65

No, haven't rooted yet. Just been messing with it & havn fun. Not using jd or any task killers (don't like them). Also running on 3G , unfortunately 4g not here yet. I have mostly been on Wi-Fi w mobile data switched off(smart actions) ,so that makes big difference. Really impressed w/performance early on though

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## detr0yt

No offense but that's pretty much how you're phone is surviving for as long as it is... I'm in pretty strong and constant 4g area and my phone will drain quick...turn jd ultimate on and and tweak everything and I get pretty good battery life.. Get ultimate though.. Lot of extra tweaks...


----------



## detr0yt

If you want to get excellent battery life and don't want to buy jd, or tasker... Just turn 4g off... Only use it when you need it, and use wifi at home... You will see crazy results..


----------



## jay-droid65

No offense taken, u are right, that is how it can go so long w/o plugging in. But when I'm home wifi is better than 3g. If i had 4g around home i would never turn it off! Lol. I must have a black cloud over me cause lte all around me but not @ my place yet. I'll gladly trade 6 hrs or more for 4g, that's why we buy the things right? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee

I was a committed Galaxy Nexus guy an on the day of the razr's release I blew it off cause I wanted that delicious vanilla Google experience.

I bought a razr for my wife. (she wanted it) I was so impressed by the phone and then learned the Nexus has no mass usb support or SD slot. Then I learned verizon version is going to be full of bloatware and more a Samsung product instead of a pure Google product.

Needless to say I picked up the razr, rooted it, froze all the bloat and installed juice defender. I love the hell out of this phone. It's dead sexy, powerful and once it gets ICS I'm going pure vanilla on it.


----------



## franklin270h

Honestly moto seems to be going lighter with the skinning. And a few of the things moto adds are actually pretty nice, like motocast and smart actions (smart actions could afford to be more powerful in areas tho)

Given that ics gives proper dual core support, improved Google apps, and some other niceties, and the ability to disable system apps and bloat ware, this phone will still be completely awesome even without being pure aosp


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee

franklin270h said:


> Honestly moto seems to be going lighter with the skinning. And a few of the things moto adds are actually pretty nice, like motocast and smart actions (smart actions could afford to be more powerful in areas tho)
> 
> Given that ics gives proper dual core support, improved Google apps, and some other niceties, and the ability to disable system apps and bloat ware, this phone will still be completely awesome even without being pure aosp


+1
Coming from an HTC I do like moto's touches. Smart actions is a fave of mine and gingerbread is more or less untouched. Sense is a cumbersome and unnecessary overhaul of Android. IMHO Back in the days of Donut it helped fill in some glaring cracks, but android has come of age and is capable of standing on its own.


----------



## culpn8r

So mad I wasn't upgrade eligible before Amazon's deal. What's the cheapest you can get this for now?

Sent from my Droid incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## JASKRU

well, I guess my previous posts were wrong. I went to the vzw store yesterday and left with a Nexus... After checking out the camera and playing with ICS, I returned the razr. I wish the best to you guys with development.

I was going to try and go without unlocking and rooting but that only lasted a day.

I think I made the right decision even though I loved the design of the razr. The gnex is pretty sleek in the design department too.

When moto makes the next nexus towards the end of next year I will hop back on the moto bandwagon... /troll


----------



## franklin270h

JASKRU said:


> well, I guess my previous posts were wrong. I went to the vzw store yesterday and left with a Nexus... After checking out the camera and playing with ICS, I returned the razr. I wish the best to you guys with development.
> 
> I was going to try and go without unlocking and rooting but that only lasted a day.
> 
> I think I made the right decision even though I loved the design of the razr. The gnex is pretty sleek in the design department too.
> 
> When moto makes the next nexus towards the end of next year I will hop back on the moto bandwagon... /troll


Did the same :/ nexus just feels so good in the hand


----------



## garywojdan81

I had just the opposite reaction than the last 2 posters. I went to the vzw store to check out the nexus & left feeling totally vindicated in my choice of the Razr. The nexus just felt too much like every other generic android phone. ICS was nice but there was considerable lag when scrolling in the app drawer & changing from portrait to landscape. Can't chalk it up to casual users loading it up with apps either as this was bone stock. The store mgr said they've only sold 2 & one of them was returned for the ringer volume issue. For anyone who gets one, you might want to invest in a good screen protector, the display model had a bunch of fine scratches on the screen already in just over 24 hrs.


----------



## jay-droid65

After nearly a week W/my Razr, I've no plans now of returning it for the G-Nex. I was super-hyped for the Nex until spending time with Razr, and really believe I selected the right device for me. In fact, I didnt even 'drop by' Verizon to gawk at the Nex when it came out, unusual for me. Lack of Gorilla Glass (Hate screen protectors), no mass storage, and in general poor build quality (Samsung reputation), has left me with no interest. 
I believe the day, not to far off, I'm able to load ICS on my Razr, I will have a 'better' phone than the Nex. Other than the OS, I can't think of anything that I like better on the Nex. I was originally concerned about not being able to swap batteries on the Moto. That concern has been erased, very good battery life. Funny thing is, I had 3 batteries for my Bionic and never changed them lol! 
Google Wallet- non issue lol! Beaming media etc- I'd have to swap all my friends with new ones that carry a Nex (I'm to lazy for that)! Can you even imagine a 'Google Nexus Gang'? You think Apple fans are ........? 
If you bought Nex, I hope you have a great time using it, that's what it's about. But I'm thrilled and sticking with my Razr, by choice.


----------



## droidmakespwn

garywojdan81 said:


> I had just the opposite reaction than the last 2 posters. I went to the vzw store to check out the nexus & left feeling totally vindicated in my choice of the Razr. The nexus just felt too much like every other generic android phone. ICS was nice but there was considerable lag when scrolling in the app drawer & changing from portrait to landscape. Can't chalk it up to casual users loading it up with apps either as this was bone stock. The store mgr said they've only sold 2 & one of them was returned for the ringer volume issue. For anyone who gets one, you might want to invest in a good screen protector, the display model had a bunch of fine scratches on the screen already in just over 24 hrs.


 Man you must have found the only crappy nexus in existence because I have over 6 gigs of apps installed and well underclocked with no noticeable lag. Btw the razr is definitely a cool tushy phone and would be an easy second choice but coming from a d2 with the locked bootloader I just didn't wanna deal with that anymore.


----------



## MistaWolfe

Just got my razr today and I'm highly impressed. A few buddies have the nex and I like it, but this more.


----------



## dakoop

I guess I will go check out the nexus. I like the razr but it seems like everybody jumped ship to the nexus. Not feeling any developer love.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook

Developers usually go get the newest.... then they get ideas to bring back to other devices....don't worry too much about development. They usually have more than one phone ...its more challenging that way.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## jay-droid65

Don't think we need to worry bout Dev support w/Razr. If it seems at all to be moving a bit slow, it's likely to change once we come up w/FXZ files. 
And, the timing of the razr, coming out alongside ics launch, has played a part in this also. Being brand new, i'm guessing it takes a lil time for devs to learn the system and get it to behave w/various devices. And how much time is gonna be put into building gingerbread roms w/ics themes? Who's interested in those now that ics is here? Anything less is...less. But I'm confident this will take place. And when it does, the razr is going to benefit greatly. In the meantime, enjoy the razr experience 'as is', its already pretty awesome

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## _base2

The razr is a great phone. I give it a 9/10 only bc the bootloader. Excellent build quality, great screen, light, fast, clean source code, fast camera, water resistance, droidth3ory likes it... what else do you need? Lol

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## smacinskyjr

Th3ory made the statement to me when I had my Motorola bastard child (I mean my Bionic) that the Razr is the phone the Bionic should have been. I must say that after getting my Razr it is leaps and bounds better that my bionic. The only thing I miss is inductive charging. Literally everything about it works better than all 4 of the defective bionics I had. I got the bionic the day it came it came out and had nothing but problems. I'm just glad Verizon was willing to swap it out with the Razr for me. I've had the Razr since Friday and absolutely love it.


----------



## _base2

smacinskyjr said:


> Th3ory made the statement to me when I had my Motorola bastard child (I mean my Bionic) that the Razr is the phone the Bionic should have been. I must say that after getting my Razr it is leaps and bounds better that my bionic. The only thing I miss is inductive charging. Literally everything about it works better than all 4 of the defective bionics I had. I got the bionic the day it came it came out and had nothing but problems. I'm just glad Verizon was willing to swap it out with the Razr for me. I've had the Razr since Friday and absolutely love it.


Same deal for me... Vzw replaced my bionic w the razr.... there's simply no comparison. I am officially eating all my trash talk about the razr being a thin bionic. Soooo glad Vzw did the right thing for once. The data drops on the bionic were unbearable.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## dakoop

I hope dt doesn't forget about us now that he has the nexus

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## big58ben

Wow - I've had more smartphones than Hienz has pickles. You name it and I've owned it - started in 2004 like most over at XDA. The Razr IS the best I've seen. I believe the only smartphone I haven't owned for any length of time is the new Nexus. I went and looked - looked at my Razr - walked away without the Nexus. Very comparable hardware but the aesthetics of the Razr IMO are far superior.

Just an old guy's input.


----------

